# Tourmaline Blue Picture Thread



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Figured a color specific picture thread would be a great place to show off mods and see how the color of different trim/wheels can affect this color.

I'm still all stock. Considering a wheel down size to 18 and possible blacking out most if not all of the trim.

Atlas1 by homebrwd, on Flickr


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Nothing too crazy for mine. 20" Trenton (R-Line) wheels, splash guards, roof rack, LEDs all over, and a Wookie pipe


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess I'll have to contribute to this tomorrow... with temp tags ;-)


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

mdfrew said:


> I guess I'll have to contribute to this tomorrow... with temp tags ;-)


Haha! Nice! Welcome


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Out with the old... and in with the new. 










2019 SEL 4 Motion.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

mdfrew said:


> Out with the old... and in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The URL you are trying to share your pics from looks like it may be protected, so we cant see them.


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Bah, well that is poop. I thought for sure I had the dropbox link route working. Where is everyone hosting images nowadays? Last time I was posting car pictures on vortex, everyone sourced from cardomain.com.... ahhh, the good ole days.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

mdfrew said:


> Bah, well that is poop. I thought for sure I had the dropbox link route working. Where is everyone hosting images nowadays? Last time I was posting car pictures on vortex, everyone sourced from cardomain.com.... ahhh, the good ole days.


imgur is a big one


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

July 2018. After the first detail. Still mostly the same, but the front windows now have 30% tint and the windshield has 80%. I still have deAutoKey full LED kit waiting to install, and going to debadge it soon.


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> imgur is a big one


Thanks; updated the OP!


----------



## vwkid73 (May 16, 2000)

ebTDI said:


> July 2018. After the first detail. Still mostly the same, but the front windows now have 30% tint and the windshield has 80%. I still have deAutoKey full LED kit waiting to install, and going to debadge it soon.


That's sexy!


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Picked ours up last week, SEL Premium w the new 21" wheels, and already put 1600 miles on it 

Here are two pics I took the day after picking it up, love the color!









https://www.flickr.com/gp/gthoffman/76272A









https://www.flickr.com/gp/gthoffman/o5p24m

[for some reason the img syntax isn't working, probably my n00b status]


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

gthoffman said:


> Picked ours up last week, SEL Premium w the new 21" wheels, and already put 1600 miles on it
> 
> Here are two pics I took the day after picking it up, love the color!
> 
> ...


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

mhjett said:


>


Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

gthoffman said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Tourmaline club  God those 21s look ridiculously good!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

RCDheliracer said:


> Welcome to the Tourmaline club  God those 21s look ridiculously good!


I agree, looks great on the color but those tire prices


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

RCDheliracer said:


> Welcome to the Tourmaline club  God those 21s look ridiculously good!


Thanks! Agree, I don’t like the regular 20s and they look sooooo good in person too . 

As for tire prices, When we bought our ‘08 Highlander in ‘07 there were only 2 people who made tires for the 19” wheels they came with at a price of ~$400/tire. It took some years, but others started making them and we had multiple sets of the Goodyear Weatherready’s at a set of 4 for $1000 by the end of its life. I’m optimistic that the tire prices are temporarily high . Hopefully other companies will make them in the future and bring the price down by the time we need new tires! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Couldn’t resist snapping a pic at the beach this past week. Love the blue and the 21s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

